

Show HN: Startup Map of Israel - My weekend project - benjlang
http://mappedinisrael.com/

======
adrianwaj
Curating something like that long-term would be a lot of work, lots of
additional information you could insert, I'd look at sites that track YC
startups for inspiration. (maybe not limit to Israel as Israeli startups
probably prefer to be seen as part of a global picture rather than an exhibit
for Israel, which to me is a tired and worn out angle: perhaps a Euro focus
with a strong Israeli contingent)

add: if you really want to live on the edge, do something about startups with
Jewish founders, again with a strong Israeli component. Clarifying, you got a
troll comment on the Business Insider article:

"I am sure there is some article out there about "15 of Silicon Valley's
hottest startups in 2012" (or would you then also comment on how many of them
are run by Jews?). "

Well, why not just do that ?!?
<http://www.businessinsider.com/c/4efe7824eab8ea3e7900001e>

Ask Zuck, Levchin, Musk and Brin for sponsorship.

------
benjlang
Love to hear what you guys think, what are your thoughts on making a global
one after?

------
shloime
That's a whole lot of startups..

